# A Super "A Hunt Above" Hunt



## Smacko (Jan 20, 2007)

"A Hunt Above" received an application from a 12 year old boy from North Carolina for a dream deer hunt. We contacted Caleb's parents and set this trip up so that Caleb may have his dream hunt. We flew Caleb and his father (Randy) to Jackson, MS. on Friday, Dec. 12, 2008. This was Caleb's first plane ride and his was a bit nervous when I called on Thursday to finalize everything. When I met both of them at the airport Friday evening, Caleb told me that the plane ride was "very cool". He had a blast on the plane. We went and grabbed a bite to eat, before heading to Holmes County, Mississippi. Now here's a little history on Caleb.










On June 13th, 2007, Caleb woke up with a headache. His mother thought maybe he had just slept to late. It was then that she learned he couldn't stand up. He had no feeling in his legs. She knew right away that something was terribly wrong and called the hospital. In the ER, the doctor did a spinal tap on Caleb, and immediately saw bright red blood. The doctor told Caleb parents that he had either a brain tumor or an arterial venous malformation, and would require immediate surgery to save his life. The doctor said Caleb had about 20% chance of survival, but only 4% chance of survival as a "normal" child. He predicted that Caleb would have huge memory and motor deficits and at best would probably be in a vegetative state. At that very moment Caleb's mother had a huge wave of warmth come over her body, and all she can say is, "it had to be God telling her that her child was in His care." She had such an urgency to tell this to the doctor. She told him that she would be praying for Caleb and also that God would be guiding his hands throughout the surgery. His reply was, "Well, you do whatever comforts you." She just wanted to scream. For months after that day, she prayed for the surgeon. She finally got closure when the doctor announced it was time to take Caleb off the vent. All of their family had gathered around. The doctor said not to get their hopes up, that Caleb might garble something, but it would not be recognizable. It was only a test to see if Caleb could come off the vent successful. Well, again, Caleb's mother knew that God had her back. She had prayed that God would give Caleb back to them; it seemed that they had come so far in those few weeks. When the tube was removed, Caleb turned toward his mother and said in soft, gruff, whisper....."I WANT TO GO HOME". Caleb's mother said "I'll never forget those words as long as I live. God could have easily taken Caleb "Home", but he gave him back. He gave him back with voice, memory, movement, and the same tender heart as before."

What an awesome God we serve!!! The nurse called for the surgeon to come back into the room, and when he neared Caleb's bed he asked, "Caleb, do you know where you are?" Caleb said, "Yes, I'm in the hospital". The doctor asked, "Why are you in the hospital, Caleb?" He replied, "Because I have a headache right here", and with a very weak little finger, pointed right to the spot above his right ear. Everyone in the room praised God, and as Caleb's mother turned to see the doctor, he had a single tear spilling out of his left eye. To God Be The Glory, Great Things He Has Done.... Caleb made his recovery only to have to have another surgery in June of 2008. That surgery was successful as well and Caleb was on his way back to recovery. Today, he is a typical 12 year old boy that enjoys spending his time with his family and hunting and fishing.

Now we at "A Hunt Above" had the pleasure to take this 12 year old boy on a hunt in Holmes County, Mississippi. We took Caleb to West Wynne Farm on Saturday, Dec. 13, 2008. We gave Caleb at choice to hunt the nice "hunting house" with central air/heat and satellite TV or another shooting house which was nice, but not as nice as the "hunting house". There was a better chance to see a buck at the regular house stand, so Caleb picked that one. We got him to the stand around 3 pm. This stand over looked a large food plot. It wasn't long when deer started to come into the field. All in all there were 7 does in the field and then a buck appeared. Caleb was really hoping for a buck and now was his chance. Caleb's dad (Randy) who was on the stand with him calmed Caleb down and Caleb took the shot and down the deer immediately. The results were an 8 point buck.










While Caleb and his dad were in the stand, Don Wynne (owner of West Wynne Farms) was watching a camera that is on the "hunting house" and there were 3 bucks spotted along with a lot of does. When Caleb got back to the lodge we watched the video of the deer and there was one buck that was a huge 8 or 10 point. Don told Caleb that the next afternoon he could hunt the "hunting house" to get a chance at this big buck. Caleb and Don named the buck "Bullwinkle".

Well the next evening we get to the "hunting house" and turn on a football game and start watching the food plot and the game. It wasn't long when 3 does came out to feed, so I turned the TV off and we started watching. We saw a total of 3 bucks, none as big as Caleb's 8 point from the previous day, and 11 does. "Bullwinkle" never showed, but we enjoyed ourselves and were very comfortable.










This hunt was in honor of Mr. Henry E. Heafner owner of Heafner Motors and Hallmark Ford in Batesville, MS. We at "A Hunt Above" would like to thank Don and Beth Wynne for their hospitality and the employees of Heafner Motors and Hallmark Ford that made this hunt possible for Caleb. Also we would like to thank Trinity Taxidermy for mounting Caleb's 8 point.

We gave Caleb a swiss army knife and shooting sticks and we are processing the deer meat and getting his deer mounted by Trinity Taxidermy (Wiggins MS. 228-326-2655)



















We ask that you will continue to pray for Caleb and his family.
May God Bless,


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Good for the kid. Glad he's healthy and fully recovered.

Side stuff i really suppose, but I feel the "hunting house" really degrades what this sport is all about and gives it a bad rap to the outside....


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

--that's awesome, congrats to Caleb! Love it when these kids are able to take their mind off of everything and enjoy the great outdoors!


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

Thats a great story Smacko, I'm glad Caleb is doing better and by the look on his face holding his buck its priceless. God bless and take care.


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

The world could use a lot more stories like this one. Congrats to Caleb...


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Thanks to all that were a part of this dream hunt...


----------

